# Any SKK combo's on youtube?



## kempo (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone know why there arn't any videos on youtube performing the SKK Combinations and Kempo punch techniques. I did find Jim Bressards tips on a couple of the combo's but thats it. If you type in for expample Delayed Sword which is a yellow belt defense technique in Ed Parkers American kenpo system, there are a few videos showing that technique. With American Kenpo, most of their techniques are on youtube but their arn't any techniques from the Shaolin Kempo system, anyone know why? It would be nice to see some SKK techniques on youtube to be able to review or use as a reference. Does anyone know of a web that might have them in video form. I have checked out Matt Barnes kempo page which is very good but it is nice to see the techniques in video form.
I thought about getting Master Fred Villari's white to black belt dvd's. Anyone have any experience with these videos. Is it worth the money and what is on the dvd's anyway.

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## KempoShaun (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Chris, if you use the keyword "KenpoJoe" on youtube, I believe there are a few SKK combo clips that Rebelo Sensei posted, on both application and history. Take a look, I might be wrong, but I think there are one or two... Good luck.


----------



## kempo (Nov 17, 2008)

KempoShaun said:


> Hi Chris, if you use the keyword "KenpoJoe" on youtube, I believe there are a few SKK combo clips that Rebelo Sensei posted, on both application and history. Take a look, I might be wrong, but I think there are one or two... Good luck.


 
I will check it out. Thanks


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 18, 2008)

kempo said:


> Does anyone know why there arn't any videos on youtube performing the SKK Combinations and Kempo punch techniques. I did find Jim Bressards tips on a couple of the combo's but thats it. If you type in for expample Delayed Sword which is a yellow belt defense technique in Ed Parkers American kenpo system, there are a few videos showing that technique. With American Kenpo, most of their techniques are on youtube but their arn't any techniques from the Shaolin Kempo system, anyone know why? It would be nice to see some SKK techniques on youtube to be able to review or use as a reference. Does anyone know of a web that might have them in video form. I have checked out Matt Barnes kempo page which is very good but it is nice to see the techniques in video form.
> I thought about getting Master Fred Villari's white to black belt dvd's. Anyone have any experience with these videos. Is it worth the money and what is on the dvd's anyway.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


check out Master Brassards site. He usually has a couple of videos on it too. There is also so cool videos of him from the seminars he does here in Kentucky

B


----------



## kempo (Nov 18, 2008)

KempoGuy06 said:


> check out Master Brassards site. He usually has a couple of videos on it too. There is also so cool videos of him from the seminars he does here in Kentucky
> 
> B


 
Thanks B, I have checked out Master Brassards site and have seen him on youtube, very impressive, quick hands to.  

Chris


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 18, 2008)

There's some Villari stuff out there as well ... http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Fred+Villari&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 19, 2008)

kempo said:


> Thanks B, I have checked out Master Brassards site and have seen him on youtube, very impressive, quick hands to.
> 
> Chris


very impresive indeed. You should see him in person 

B


----------



## RevIV (Nov 20, 2008)

Pick combo #'s 1-50... only 3 of them, and I will record and post over thanksgiving.  Myself and some of my students were joking about this and I told them i would post a few on youtube.
I should do them before I eat on thurs. so i do not have to much of my Kempo gut showing.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not as high in rank as Mr. Dwire, but I can do the same ... if the price is right ... LOL ... and if I can get one of the guys to be the dummy for a video.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 21, 2008)

well, you gotta do #6 LOL


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 21, 2008)

Why don't we pick one that we all do and record our own takes on it.  I propose #3 since it has signifcant variation yet is substantially the same across multiple branches of SKK.

What do you think?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 21, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> well, you gotta do #6 LOL


 
I could've done that prior to joining this board, now #6 just confuses me.


----------



## RevIV (Nov 21, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I could've done that prior to joining this board, now #6 just confuses me.


 
hahhaaahaa


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 21, 2008)

that's why I suggested it.  Need a 10 minute clip on it please.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 21, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> that's why I suggested it. Need a 10 minute clip on it please.


 
I'll need to get started right away, being that I'm sure I'll need to do a whole lot of editing to get the technique to look just right.


----------



## Matt (Nov 21, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> that's why I suggested it.  Need a 10 minute clip on it please.



Be careful what you wish for....:uhyeah:


----------



## kempo (Nov 21, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I could've done that prior to joining this board, now #6 just confuses me.


 Well not to confuse you more, but I have #6 combination C variation.  So that makes 3 variation for #6 combination.  #6-A is with no block, just the front ball kick and cross and cover.  #6-B combination involves the block fallowed by the kick and cross and cover.  And #6-C is with the block, grabbing the wrist, front ball kick and a wrist lock minipulation fallowed by a take down..Does anyone have #6-C combination...lol

Chris


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 21, 2008)

kempo said:


> Well not to confuse you more, but I have #6 combination C variation. So that makes 3 variation for #6 combination. #6-A is with no block, just the front ball kick and cross and cover. #6-B combination involves the block fallowed by the kick and cross and cover. And #6-C is with the block, grabbing the wrist, front ball kick and a wrist lock minipulation fallowed by a take down..Does anyone have #6-C combination...lol
> 
> Chris


 
Your A B C and more. We were just messin' around from this discussion that has taken place many times on this board, in the past.


----------



## RevIV (Nov 22, 2008)

Matt - Marlon -- I swear if you two start going into the underlying methods of 6 i am going to scream.  "ahh but you see if i hit them in dim mak spot sp 21 at 11am we will .........""""  ahahaha


----------



## marlon (Nov 23, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Why don't we pick one that we all do and record our own takes on it. I propose #3 since it has signifcant variation yet is substantially the same across multiple branches of SKK.
> 
> What do you think?


 

Agreed.

marlon

but then what of #6!


----------



## Matt (Nov 23, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Matt - Marlon -- I swear if you two start going into the underlying methods of 6 i am going to scream.  "ahh but you see if i hit them in dim mak spot sp 21 at 11am we will .........""""  ahahaha



Well, it will be a two part series. Marlon can handle the pressure point and energy manipulation implications, while I will film the historical significance of the combination with a complete biomechanical analysis. We may have to lengthen the video to a three hour miniseries. I'll make sure you get to screen the rough draft.


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 23, 2008)

Matt said:


> Well, it will be a two part series. Marlon can handle the pressure point and energy manipulation implications, while I will film the historical significance of the combination with a complete biomechanical analysis. We may have to lengthen the video to a three hour miniseries. I'll make sure you get to screen the rough draft.


:lol:


----------



## RevIV (Nov 25, 2008)

well, since there was not interest in any specific Kempo's (except 6 and 3) I will pick some and record today.  Scary as that may sound.  I figure I will do.
3, 36, 47.


----------



## JTKenpo (Nov 25, 2008)

RevIV said:


> well, since there was not interest in any specific Kempo's (except 6 and 3) I will pick some and record today. Scary as that may sound. I figure I will do.
> 3, 36, 47.


 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jdokan (Nov 25, 2008)

I do....pick me pick me......oo oo oo............


----------



## RevIV (Nov 26, 2008)

well my 3 are up.  uncut and unrehearsed.  I only wish that i had done them all one more time at full speed.. oh well my nature to teach came through..  and yes that was a new hopeful student calling in the background. haaha,,  this is a great tool, I was able to see some of my structure mistakes and now I can correct them.


----------



## JTKenpo (Nov 26, 2008)

RevIV said:


> well my 3 are up. uncut and unrehearsed. I only wish that i had done them all one more time at full speed.. oh well my nature to teach came through.. and yes that was a new hopeful student calling in the background. haaha,, this is a great tool, I was able to see some of my structure mistakes and now I can correct them.


 
Very cool, nice job sir!!  My 3 and 36 are 98% the same but what you have for 47 I have for 45........so what do you have for 45?

Here is my 47:

#47 - rising sun block (double upward ridge hands), rt knife to ribs, rt rdge hand to outside of arm (bending the arm), shoulder wrench takedown, rt knife to throat, rt hammer to bladder, rt rndhse elbow to face


As soon as I can get an uke back (I think I broke mine) I will post some as well.  Again very cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 26, 2008)

RevIV said:


> well my 3 are up. uncut and unrehearsed. I only wish that i had done them all one more time at full speed.. oh well my nature to teach came through.. and yes that was a new hopeful student calling in the background. haaha,, this is a great tool, I was able to see some of my structure mistakes and now I can correct them.


 
Nice Mr. Dwire. Ours are very similar, all three of them.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Nov 26, 2008)

RevIV said:


> well my 3 are up.  uncut and unrehearsed.  I only wish that i had done them all one more time at full speed.. oh well my nature to teach came through..  and yes that was a new hopeful student calling in the background. haaha,,  this is a great tool, I was able to see some of my structure mistakes and now I can correct them.


very cool. i like 47...hope its the same at my dojo

B


----------



## RevIV (Nov 26, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Very cool, nice job sir!! My 3 and 36 are 98% the same but what you have for 47 I have for 45........so what do you have for 45?
> 
> Here is my 47:
> 
> ...


 
It will be easier for me to tape it next week and put it up.  I like almost all the ones in the 40's  (not 43)  #44 for me comes right out of Sho tan Kwa  but I am pretty sure my #45 is written on Matts webpage www.kempoinfo.com   Will i be seeing anyone elses videos this weekend?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 26, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Will i be seeing anyone elses videos this weekend?


 
I'll get some out here at some point. Getting over a pinched nerve in the neck right now. Still deciding what I'm going to do as well :erg:


----------



## JTKenpo (Nov 26, 2008)

I had done this a few weeks ago for fun.  Took out the other techniques and left combo's #15, 22, 43, 47.  Nothing fancy and certainly not perfect, I literally filmed between classes one day.





 
who's next?


----------



## RevIV (Nov 26, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> I had done this a few weeks ago for fun. Took out the other techniques and left combo's #15, 22, 43, 47. Nothing fancy and certainly not perfect, I literally filmed between classes one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
your 47 has my 36 block and my 48 ending.  your 43 is not like any I have seen so far... I will have to see that in a slower teaching setting.


----------



## RevIV (Nov 26, 2008)

combo 43 --  I have seen this one in the "original" sense and also seen it to be the first one changed in most off-shoots.  As for me - I just stopped teaching it for awhile.. Would teach up to 50 and then go back and show 43..  Its the easiest in the 40's to learn.


----------



## kempo (Nov 27, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> I had done this a few weeks ago for fun. Took out the other techniques and left combo's #15, 22, 43, 47. Nothing fancy and certainly not perfect, I literally filmed between classes one day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Awsome, I was going to request a video on #15..Well done thatnk.
Lets keep them comming....

Chris


----------



## marlon (Nov 28, 2008)

i hope to post some this week end.

marlon


----------



## kempo (Nov 28, 2008)

marlon said:


> i hope to post some this week end.
> 
> marlon


 
Would you mind doing combination #10, #11, #19 and #20, that would be great.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## marlon (Nov 30, 2008)

kempo said:


> Would you mind doing combination #10, #11, #19 and #20, that would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


 
I unexpectedly was able to film some yesterday, so it is sort of ...well i just did it.  Which may be a good thing since i am prone to excess verbiage at times..i forgot to do 10 ithink.  but i did 3,11,19, 20 ,36,47,49 and then i remebered Master Dwire and last minute included combo 6.  This waymaster Dwire can better correct and instruct me in the understanding of this combwo  .  a student had a camera with him and with 7 or so minutes of time we just did it.  He will get it to me to upload ion Wednesday and i will post a link.  I wish i had had more time and was prepared but.. it did not look too bad, you can let me know

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't wait to see it, Marlon ... thanks.

I just ordered a new camera yesterday. It should be here this week. I am hoping to film some next weekend. I'm assuming there will be some differences in how we execute our combos and I will film those that show differences, for comparisons sake.


----------



## kempo (Nov 30, 2008)

Cant wait to see them Marlon, and 14kempo I look forward to seeing some more of yours especially with the new camera....

Chris


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 30, 2008)

kempo said:


> especially with the new camera....


 
Just have to luv new toys ... LOL


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 1, 2008)

Just a note from the resident lurker. I love reading about and watching what you guys are doing, your interpretations of the combos, etc. And would love to participate, but that would derail the whole thing since all of my SKK understanding has now been sifted through the experience of Kung Fu San Soo. Just wanted you to know why I lurk but don't usually chime in.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 1, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Just a note from the resident lurker. I love reading about and watching what you guys are doing, your interpretations of the combos, etc. And would love to participate, but that would derail the whole thing since all of my SKK understanding has now been sifted through the experience of Kung Fu San Soo. Just wanted you to know why I lurk but don't usually chime in.


 
No worries, people say they can see a kung fu influence in our stuff. Once I get some up on youtube, you can tell me.


----------



## RevIV (Dec 1, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Just a note from the resident lurker. I love reading about and watching what you guys are doing, your interpretations of the combos, etc. And would love to participate, but that would derail the whole thing since all of my SKK understanding has now been sifted through the experience of Kung Fu San Soo. Just wanted you to know why I lurk but don't usually chime in.


 
Put it out there anyways.. I see differences in combo's all the time.  I like to see what they changed into.  The SKK guys who switched to Kosho have made some nice changes to the techniques, some of which I would never of known which # it was unless they told me.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 1, 2008)

I put a video up as well, at  



 
combos 3 and 2.  2 is on there twice becasue I don't really have very good editing software, and I didn't think we had a good angle on the first take.  Turns out angle on second take wasn't much better haha

Also my camera operator wasn't taking into account the lag time between pressing the GO button and when it starts, so the first few seconds are cut off :/

So anyway, in #3 the biggest difference we have is the kick at the end, something we changed after we left Geary.  Although I do like the knee-on-stomach position for the punch that I saw... I explicitly "index" my foot before the kick, but Sensei Steiner doesn't necessarily teach it that way - he teaches to pivot the right foot as part of dropping the attacker.  I practice with the explicit pick up/ turn / stomp action but under pressure that degrades into a pivot 

Steiner Academy's #2 is quite different, discussed that before... and the way I do it is kindof different even than what Sensei Steiner teaches: I BAM my right shoulder with the initial block; I move my right hand directly back to an outward block after the inward (not continuing the downward circle through the inward block), I BAM my left shoulder after the hammerfist to the temple, I use a rising elbow instead of a ridge hand.

The most important of all these is the movement of the right hand after the inital block. Moving directly outward to the outward block does 2 things: it picks up any possible left punch to the head (when I teach this tech it is vs a right/left combo!) also it fixes a problem with movement of the shoulder: if you continue the circle through the inward block, CCW, down, out and back up with teh right arm, you 'go through' the same outward block position. BUT at the point where the arm reaches that outward block position, the orbit of the fist changes from a vertical CCW to a horizontal inward strike to the temple.  Thrown with intent this puts a LOT of crazy stress on the shoulder joint to turn that orbit form vertical to horizontal.

Also that vertical CCW rotation does nothing to help with a left follow-up attack, in fact it could guide it into your head!

But moving the right arm fiorm the inward block, direclty to the outward, the shoulder joint STOPS before it then changes direction; also this gives a direct line against the incoming left punch.

oh, dang, sorry for the long post.  I just meant to say "my video is up, what do you think" ROFL


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 1, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> No worries, people say they can see a kung fu influence in our stuff. Once I get some up on youtube, you can tell me.


 


			
				RevIV said:
			
		

> Put it out there anyways.. I see differences in combo's all the time. I like to see what they changed into. The SKK guys who switched to Kosho have made some nice changes to the techniques, some of which I would never of known which # it was unless they told me.


 
Thanks for the encouragement, guys. Sometimes I feel a little isolated. :uhyeah:

Will work on putting up some stuff in the next couple months.


----------



## RevIV (Dec 1, 2008)

DavidCC,
thanks for the post I saw it the other day. Your #2 looks like one of my kempo punch tech.  I also teach #2 off of 2 strikes but it is the Left then right punch.
One thing  what does "BAM" mean?  is it short for something or just a batman and robin way of expressing yourself?  haaha


----------



## RevIV (Dec 1, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, guys. Sometimes I feel a little isolated. :uhyeah:
> 
> Will work on putting up some stuff in the next couple months.


 
next couple months?  c'mon you telling me I have to wait till next year to see them?


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 1, 2008)

BAM is a term taken from SL-4 kenpo - Body Alignment Mechanism.  Use search, you will find some very good threads on it.

The specific BAM I am using here is to slap the front of the shoulder with the opposite hand - left hand to right shoulder on the first inward block in SKK #2 for example.

Why? What does it do?  I can tell you what little I know, use Search to dig deeper...

It serves many functions: 
-it trains the body to allow more powerful motion of the block, since the body wants to slow that motion to avoid injury, by slapping the front of the shoulder this trains the body that the shoulder is protected and using the antagonist muscles is not necessary
-It engages a balancing movement of the arms, travelling in opposite directions, which improives balance and power.
-It positions my left correctly for its next movement.
-It gives me a physical "cue" to not over-rotate my body, keeping it aligned.
-It amplifies the internal energy of the strike (which is inseperable from the above list but bears seperate mention for those who are into that sort of thing)

My understanding of the whys and what-fors of BAM is very limited... probably not much above 'monkey-see / monkey-do' but that is why I do it.  Also another very good reason is "Doc said it was a good thing to do", the other reasons came after that one actually...

The second BAM in #2 is when the right hammer fist must change direction from an inward hammer to an outward whipping backfist.  Instead of slowing the hand "in the air" to round it off or change direction, I let it continue through the target at full speed until it impacts my left shoulder, there it rebounds into the next strike.  

Also I use a BAM in #3: the left inward block continues through the attacking arm, and BAMs my right shoulder in time with the right punch to the ribs.  The left then bounces off the right shouklder and slaps the attackers right shoulder (a "negative BAM") and I grab their clothing in order to control that shoulder for the remainder of the technique.  Also this same mechanism is very good in #22; see AOD videos on YT...

Look up PAM too, I am using those as well...


----------



## kempo (Dec 1, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> I put a video up as well, at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 David, thanks for participating.  It is interesting to see the differences in your combo's.  Your #2 lookes like a white belt kempo I have.. 
And your #3 finishes with a kick not a punch.  Nice job!

Chris


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 1, 2008)

RevIV said:


> next couple months?  c'mon you telling me I have to wait till next year to see them?


Take a look at my age again.  I gotta get someone under 14 to help me do the tech part.  Why, when I was 14 only the rich kids had _transistor radios...._ And eight track tapes weren't out yet--only four track. So, yeah, prolly the new year...


----------



## RevIV (Dec 1, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Take a look at my age again.  I gotta get someone under 14 to help me do the tech part.  Why, when I was 14 only the rich kids had _transistor radios...._ And eight track tapes weren't out yet--only four track. So, yeah, prolly the new year...


 

Well you just made me almost spit out my drink.. Thats funny, well when you get your 8mm set up post it up.


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 1, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Well you just made me almost spit out my drink.. Thats funny, *well when you get your 8mm set up post it up.*


I suppose you think that's a joke? :rofl: Now where's that film canister I had recently... just saw it in..., '74, think it was....


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 1, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> I suppose you think that's a joke? :rofl: Now where's that film canister I had recently... just saw it in..., '74, think it was....


 
I ain't falling for it, you aren't that old ... at least not that much older than am I.


----------



## marlon (Dec 2, 2008)

hopefully this link works.  it is uncut and unedited and it shows...

marlon


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 2, 2008)

marlon said:


> hopefully this link works.  it is uncut and unedited and it shows...
> 
> marlon


Thanks, Marlon. I learned #3 and #11 pretty much as you show them. Have changed a couple of things...again, will put it up when I can.


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 2, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> I ain't falling for it, you aren't that old ... at least not that much older than am I.


Yes, I too find denial comforting.


----------



## JTKenpo (Dec 2, 2008)

marlon said:


> hopefully this link works. it is uncut and unedited and it shows...
> 
> marlon


 
Nice job marlon, thanks!!

I like your turn to take down on three, I hadn't thought about 3 coming from 1 pinan before.  Very Nice.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 2, 2008)

kempo said:


> David, thanks for participating. It is interesting to see the differences in your combo's. Your #2 lookes like a white belt kempo I have..
> And your #3 finishes with a kick not a punch. Nice job!
> 
> Chris


 
My teacher wanted to remove the finishes where we are standing over a prone attacker punching downwards... not to include the ones where we have control of a limb (10,17, etc), just the ones where we do not.  However the knee-on-stomach variation is interesting and would be a good transition to groundfighting if you need to do that for some reason...


----------



## JTKenpo (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are a couple more that haven't been posted here:
#1




 
#2




 
#5




 
#8




 
#16


----------



## RevIV (Dec 2, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> My teacher wanted to remove the finishes where we are standing over a prone attacker punching downwards... not to include the ones where we have control of a limb (10,17, etc), just the ones where we do not. However the knee-on-stomach variation is interesting and would be a good transition to groundfighting if you need to do that for some reason...


 
Side note on the knee in Combo #3.  Be careful.  I have been doing this for almost 20 years and about 7 months ago I was demonstrating the tech. on one of my larger students (6'3" 260 former boxer)  and just with a little tap while showing it I broke his ribs.  Now with that said I do not have any magic Chi or anything he is a former golden gloves boxer and had broken ribs to begin with from the past.  
Also, Marlon.  Thanks for the props in the video, I do not block in #6.  When they are within kicking distance they get kicked.  I teach this more off of the BUM rush.   and no davidcc there is no cool things to my capitalized letters like your "BAM and PAM"  just a simple blitz word. Lovin everything guys keep it up.
Jesse


----------



## JTKenpo (Dec 2, 2008)

RevIV said:


> Side note on the knee in Combo #3. Be careful. I have been doing this for almost 20 years and about 7 months ago I was demonstrating the tech. on one of my larger students (6'3" 260 former boxer) and just with a little tap while showing it I broke his ribs. Now with that said I do not have any magic Chi or anything he is a former golden gloves boxer and had broken ribs to begin with from the past.
> Also, Marlon. Thanks for the props in the video, I do not block in #6. When they are within kicking distance they get kicked. I teach this more off of the BUM rush. and no davidcc there is no cool things to my capitalized letters like your "BAM and PAM" just a simple blitz word. Lovin everything guys keep it up.
> Jesse


 
We need a cool acronym for "KAPOW"


----------



## RevIV (Dec 2, 2008)

I would not be doing combo 1 against the knife as in the video posted..


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 2, 2008)

I had the same thought ... I could see it, or a variation of it, being used against a side club, but not really liking it too much against a knife.


----------



## Jdokan (Dec 2, 2008)

Agreed...Any time an opponent has a knife coming in like that..posing seems to allow him an opportunity for a quick follow up strike...NOW that being said I guess I could comment that IF it was a VERY commited lunge and your initial block struck with such force as to imobilize the hand...ok...better be the case though....


----------



## JTKenpo (Dec 2, 2008)

Lets recap shall we?

We have seen versions of #1,2,3,5,6,8,10,11,19,20,22,36,43,47....(did I miss any?)

#2 (Davdicc) and #43(me) have been identified as different from the norm,  as Mr. Dwire asked i will do a short vid exclusively on 43 (not quite sure when though).

So if anyone is looking to post more would love to see your versions of any not on the above or even different versions of the above.

Nice job all!!


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 2, 2008)

just noticed, our 22 is nothing at all like JT's 22.

I'll see if I can tape our #22.  Also I'll do a knife, a club, a gun, and a grab if I can get a willing attacker


----------



## kempo (Dec 2, 2008)

Marlon, great job on the combinations.  You also brought up a good point, that the entry moves in kempo are to prevent any further attackes.  I also had the same thought as some of you, I wouldnt do combination 1 against a knife attack.  To risky.

Chris


----------



## marlon (Dec 2, 2008)

this is fun! my first youtube posting...perhaps we could all do our least favorite combos and compare...and perhaps some animal techniques (on a different thread, maybe)

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## JTKenpo (Dec 2, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> just noticed, our 22 is nothing at all like JT's 22.
> 
> I'll see if I can tape our #22. Also I'll do a knife, a club, a gun, and a grab if I can get a willing attacker


 
You have 22 at brown?


----------



## JTKenpo (Dec 2, 2008)

marlon said:


> this is fun! my first youtube posting...perhaps we could all do our least favorite combos and compare...and perhaps some animal techniques (on a different thread, maybe)
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 

Yeah but I don't think you can convince Jesse to do a vid on #6.


----------



## kempo (Dec 2, 2008)

Here are 2 more.  Master Jim Brassard did #68 and #74.




 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeJrimSoZY8&feature=related

Also from there you will see some of his tips on combo #3 and #5.  This is worth looking at....If you cant click on the address do a seach on youtube for Jim Brassard..

Chris


----------



## RevIV (Dec 2, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Yeah but I don't think you can convince Jesse to do a vid on #6.


 
actually I was going to do a vid on 6.  I was just going to walk around to random people and just start front ball kicking them and see how far i can get them to go back.
on the real side - I will do a video on how 6 is the catalyst to a lot of the other combo's


----------



## JTKenpo (Dec 3, 2008)

RevIV said:


> actually I was going to do a vid on 6. I was just going to walk around to random people and just start front ball kicking them and see how far i can get them to go back.
> on the real side - I will do a video on how 6 is the catalyst to a lot of the other combo's


 
Isn't that a jackass skit?


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 3, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> You have 22 at brown?


 
Yes, but, it's not the same as your 22 so, apples and oranges.  Our 22 is required for brown.

ours is like this:
incoming right cross
step back with right foot, inward left block, rising forearm under punch
grab attackers right wrist, turning arm over as you pivot CW, guiding attacker past you at 3.
turning to 6, Apply downward forearm to tricep, take attacker face down, straight arm wrist lock


----------



## RevIV (Dec 3, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Isn't that a jackass skit?


 
I was thinking Southpark  "kick me in the jimmy!!"  screams the gym teacher.


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 3, 2008)

I know what a Jackass is, but where's Southpark? 

Seriously, never seen either one.


----------



## JTKenpo (Dec 3, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Yes, but, it's not the same as your 22 so, apples and oranges. Our 22 is required for brown.
> 
> ours is like this:
> incoming right cross
> ...


 

Very nice.  It is the beginning of my technique Circling Hook and the ending to a cross side club "armbar takedown".


----------



## Jdokan (Dec 3, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Yeah but I don't think you can convince Jesse to do a vid on #6.


I think if we all ask real nice he just might take the bait...errr I mean request...


----------



## Jdokan (Dec 3, 2008)

anybody doing these video's with an older camera?  If so how are you converting? Assuming you're converting....


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 3, 2008)

RevIV said:


> I was thinking Southpark "kick me in the jimmy!!" screams the gym teacher.


 
That was Beavis & Butthead
Mr. Buzzcut


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 3, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Very nice. It is the beginning of my technique Circling Hook and the ending to a cross side club "armbar takedown".


 
Yeah its a fave of mine.

it also bears a strong similarity to one of the SL-4 AOD drills


----------



## Matt (Dec 3, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> anybody doing these video's with an older camera?  If so how are you converting? Assuming you're converting....



I use my DV camcorder most often, but sometimes I have footage from other sources and I use a digital converter box. I have a pyro-DV, which is mediocre, but Canopus makes a really nice one. If you need help, I can convert the video for you if you send a copy on VHS.


----------



## RevIV (Dec 3, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> That was Beavis & Butthead
> Mr. Buzzcut


 
hysterical..  needed that, whole family has been home for 2 days with a bad cold.


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 3, 2008)

Matt said:


> I use my DV camcorder most often, but sometimes I have footage from other sources and I use a digital converter box. I have a pyro-DV, which is mediocre, but Canopus makes a really nice one. If you need help, I can convert the video for you if you send a copy on VHS.


Could you translate that into English, German, Greek or Latin? I can't read the lingo you wrote. :lol:


----------



## Matt (Dec 3, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Could you translate that into English, German, Greek or Latin? I can't read the lingo you wrote. :lol:



Do-over. Let's see if I can translate this from geek into English. 

I use my DV-camcorder. Digital Video, uses tiny little tapes, connects to my computer by a cord called 'firewire' or IEE1394 or something like that if you are an engineer. Works just like a regular camcorder, but plays nice with computers. You can pick one up for about 175 bucks at best buy if you shop carefully. 

If you have older tapes that need to be converted to a computer friendly format, an 'analog to digital converter' or 'black box thing that you can plug stuff into with the cords like you use to hook up your VCR (thing under the TV that blinks 12:00:uhyeah' that hooks up with your computer to make the conversion. They are kind of expensive, so unless you want to convert a bunch of old video (not a bad idea since tape can degrade over time) they might not be a good investment. Pyro-DV is one brand name (not so great, but mine works) and Canopus is another (much nicer, but more expensive) but a bunch of different ones can be found that could do the job. 

If you used a Hi-8 camcorder (medium small tapes, says 'Hi-8' on them) you might be able to use a digital 8mm camcorder to make the conversion. They can be found on eBay pretty cheap. 

Otherwise, if you can copy the video to a VHS tape (the kind people put in their VCR to watch that movie they rented from Blockbuster - kind of like an 8-track but bigger:whip1 I'd be happy to convert it for you.

Sorry to derail the thread.


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 3, 2008)

Matt said:


> Do-over.
> 
> I'd be happy to convert it for you.


Now you're talkin'! :lol:



> Sorry to derail the thread.


Thanks, Matt, and my bad, all. It's just that the world speeds up--and slows down--as each decade rolls over on the odometer. :yoda:


----------



## Matt (Dec 4, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Now you're talkin'! :lol:
> 
> Thanks, Matt, and my bad, all. It's just that the world speeds up--and slows down--as each decade rolls over on the odometer. :yoda:



No problem. Glad you took the post in the spirit intended. PM or email me if you want to get anything converted. I'll put it online for you if you like, or send it back on a disc.


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 4, 2008)

Matt said:


> No problem. Glad you took the post in the spirit intended. PM or email me if you want to get anything converted. I'll put it online for you if you like, or send it back on a disc.


Appreciate it and agreed. Will take the details to a PM when and if I get that far. :asian: Oh, and I especially liked the 8 Track reference. Nice to be part of a thread where people actually read each other's posts


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 4, 2008)

If you have  DVR (ReplayTV, Tivo, etc) ...

I have connected my VCR, old Hi8 camera, DVD player, even my XBOX to the DVR input, recorded the footage; then transfer the recording from the DVR to my PC.  TAA DAA it digitizes anything


----------



## kidswarrior (Dec 4, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> If you have DVR (ReplayTV, Tivo, etc) ...
> 
> I have connected my VCR, old Hi8 camera, DVD player, even my XBOX to the DVR input, recorded the footage; then transfer the recording from the DVR to my PC. TAA DAA it digitizes anything


Don't have Tivo, never heard of DVR, XBOX I've heard about from the teens I spend all day with (video game or something, right?), and TAA sounds like something to do with air traffic control...especially after Reagan's strike busting move. Guys, thanks for the suggestions, but I am techno DUMB. :lol:


----------



## RevIV (Dec 4, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Don't have Tivo, never heard of DVR, XBOX I've heard about from the teens I spend all day with (video game or something, right?), and TAA sounds like something to do with air traffic control...especially after Reagan's strike busting move. Guys, thanks for the suggestions, but I am techno DUMB. :lol:


 
Back to plan A..  have matt do it


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 5, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Don't have Tivo, never heard of DVR, XBOX I've heard about from the teens I spend all day with (video game or something, right?), and TAA sounds like something to do with air traffic control...especially after Reagan's strike busting move. Guys, thanks for the suggestions, but I am techno DUMB. :lol:


 
Tivo is a brand of DVR (Digital Video Recorder).  Mine is from Panasonic, and is superior in every way except market share :/

"TAA DAA!" is what magicians say when they finish a trick LOL


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 5, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> Tivo is a brand of DVR (Digital Video Recorder). Mine is from Panasonic, and is superior in every way except market share :/
> 
> "TAA DAA!" is what magicians say when they finish a trick LOL


 
Very cool ... I have Panasonic as well. Mine does VHS (Play/Rec), DVD (Play/Rec) and DVR ... all in one unit.


----------



## DavidCC (Dec 5, 2008)

14 Kempo said:


> Very cool ... I have Panasonic as well. Mine does VHS (Play/Rec), DVD (Play/Rec) and DVR ... all in one unit.


 
wow, sweet!

mine is just DVR (RepalyTV 5400).  I found some software that lets my PC read files off its hard drive, so it is my all-purpose digitizer


----------



## kempo (Dec 7, 2008)

If someone could post a video of combo # 55 that would be great.  On Master Jim Brassards website (shaolinamericankempo.com) he does a tip on combo 2.  The way he teaches it is pretty interesting. It lookes like part of the technique five swords in American Kenpo system.  He states that it is similar to combination 55 in the shaolin system.  So if someone could post a video of 55 I would appreciate it.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## marlon (Dec 9, 2008)

RevIV said:


> well my 3 are up. uncut and unrehearsed. I only wish that i had done them all one more time at full speed.. oh well my nature to teach came through.. and yes that was a new hopeful student calling in the background. haaha,, this is a great tool, I was able to see some of my structure mistakes and now I can correct them.


 \

Hi Master Dwire, i just noticed that in 36 i have a budha palm strike wear youo have a reverse knife.  i will try it with the knife to see how it feels

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Feb 14, 2009)

some animal kempo's.  Urehearsed and not as refined as it could be...but here it is.  I forgot to do a second snake so my apologies for that.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Mar 2, 2009)

anyone else planning on posting some animal / kempo's/ non combination techniques of skk?

Marlon


----------



## suicide (Mar 2, 2009)

awesome thread :shooter:


----------

